# Check out my "Man Room"



## 98RIDE (Oct 11, 2008)

I bought this house new with unfinished bonus room. Made deal with the boss...she decorates house, I get to finish bonus room my way....don't laugh at basket 8. that was my sons 1st deer, first hunt trip. He was 11 yo. I just had to mount it. .........wadda ya think 
Last pic shows you who really rules


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 11, 2008)

NICE!!!!


I'm jealous.......


----------



## cnw38 (Oct 11, 2008)

Man that looks Great !


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 11, 2008)

NIce! Never would have thought to put tin to use inside the house!! Very Nice! I should have thought about that with my miniature wrecking balls I am raising!


----------



## Full Pull (Oct 12, 2008)

looks nice whats up with the steel siding on the bottom?


----------



## papagil (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks Great


----------



## leo (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nice work on your room

Thanks for posting it for us


----------



## HunterK (Oct 12, 2008)

YABBA DABBA DOO !!!!!


----------



## 98RIDE (Oct 12, 2008)

Full Pull said:


> looks nice whats up with the steel siding on the bottom?



Sheet metal roofing bought at Home Depot. Saw it in a restaurant and thought it would look cool.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 12, 2008)

The wood siding is great.  

We can all get some ideas from your project.

Good stuff!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 12, 2008)

Room looks cool!
You might want to lean that stuffed dog up against the TV so he wont keep falling over.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 12, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 12, 2008)

I like it.  Good looking place to get away.

Hoss


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Oct 12, 2008)

Well I wanna get my three cents worth in on this Man Room.
1 That shore looks GREAT...
2 besides them Deer look good can't laugh at basket got one (MYSELF)
3 Yeppers on we see who the man of the house is....


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 12, 2008)

What did you use for the wood on the wall?  Fence pickets?


----------



## Holton (Oct 12, 2008)

98RIDE said:


> Sheet metal roofing bought at Home Depot. Saw it in a restaurant and thought it would look cool.



It does!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2008)

That is one of the best man rooms I've ever seen, and gives me lots of ideas. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## GlockSpeed31 (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nice looking room. Small suggestion, paint the white door to match the walls. You can get some specialized brushes at Home Depot/Lowe's to simulate wood grain.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 12, 2008)

good lord man that looks like afine place to kick back


----------



## kevina (Oct 12, 2008)

MY BONUS ROOM IS YELLOW

gOOD LOOKING ROOM YOU HAVE THERE


----------



## Reelcool (Oct 13, 2008)

very nice, wheres the 65" big screen lol got to get one of those


----------



## letsemwalk (Oct 13, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## Duckhawk (Oct 13, 2008)

I have got to get one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks great...all I'm lacking for mine is the flat screen.


----------



## bross07 (Oct 13, 2008)

I am jealous! I wish I had an extra room for my stuff...... Looks good!


----------



## 98RIDE (Oct 13, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> What did you use for the wood on the wall?  Fence pickets?



Yep...Dog ear pickets with tapered ends cut off


----------



## 98RIDE (Oct 13, 2008)

GlockSpeed31 said:


> Very nice looking room. Small suggestion, paint the white door to match the walls. You can get some specialized brushes at Home Depot/Lowe's to simulate wood grain.



Thank you, that is great idea...I had thought about covering it with same wood, with diagnal cross piece to look like inside cabin door...just ain't got to it.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 13, 2008)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## troutman34 (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, now show us HER room.  Just kidding, looks great.  I had one but my little girls took it over, now it's a princess room.


----------



## 98RIDE (Oct 13, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> Okay, now show us HER room.  Just kidding, looks great.  I had one but my little girls took it over, now it's a princess room.



Her room is the rest of the house including the 12 x 26 ft
screened in porch I built her on the back of the house


----------



## 98RIDE (Mar 27, 2009)

again


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 27, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that at all!!! Very nice!


----------



## ltibbit1 (Mar 28, 2009)

KOOL.....

SOMEDAY....I am gonna have a

 _*"CHIC ROOM"!!!!!:*_cheers: 

For watching nascar, college football, and playing pool!!!


I will have all my critters in there and my own fridge with cold ones!!!!


----------



## coyota (Mar 29, 2009)

GlockSpeed31 said:


> Very nice looking room. Small suggestion, paint the white door to match the walls. You can get some specialized brushes at Home Depot/Lowe's to simulate wood grain.



It is a great man cave! I would have to go with a green for the door though.


----------



## OffShoreMedic (Mar 30, 2009)

Man, that's an awesome space. Beautifully decorated and well designed. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DIEHARD98 (Aug 16, 2009)

bump


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 16, 2009)

I converted an extra bedroom into my "Huntin Room" - now everyone wants to go there to relax!  But that's okay!
Nice job sir.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks really good....Your dog definitely has the right idea !!!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks great, the dog on the rug almost looks real!!!


----------



## GONoob (Aug 16, 2009)

That door stands out, have you thought about staining it? Very nice regardless.


----------



## Dredaddy (Aug 21, 2009)

SWEET! I Love It Man! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## E_Catron (Aug 27, 2009)

nice room!
i like the tin around the bottom!

BTW, if you dont mind me asking how much $$ do you have in the pickets? and how many sqft is the room.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice! Looks like the dog is enjoying it too.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 30, 2009)

really nice mancave !!


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like ,I like ! I want one ......


----------



## red ranger 3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice room! I'd love to do my whole house that way but the wife would kill me.


----------



## chelsey (Aug 31, 2009)

nice


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Sep 1, 2009)

very very nice...i like what you've done with the place


----------



## pnome (Sep 1, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 2, 2009)

You have a really cool man room. But gotta admit it, I'd love one too!! Love the wainscotting. Who's idea was that?


----------



## cmk07c (Sep 16, 2009)

Fortunately, my house is a man house! 2 bass, 3 bucks, duck stamp prints from DU all over the house, and a recliner sectional is what's in my living room. 

I'm so screwed when I get married. Hopefully I'll be able to have a man room that good looking!


----------



## Carp (Sep 17, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## enp1404 (Oct 5, 2009)

looks good


----------



## polkmarine (Oct 5, 2009)

man thats a great looking room!!!!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 6, 2009)

Great lookin man room....one of these days, I'll get around to postin pics of mine.


----------



## WPTC (Oct 6, 2009)

Everything is cool cept the sheet metal base and maybe should've staggered the siding boards too. 

Hey ,you asked?

But its your man room and you can do whatever ya want with it.

Nice, Man


----------

